# Another Case Study on Bullet Effectiveness



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

We are always thinking and training to be prepared for the worst. This is a good read for exactly that.

Shooting The Bull | We Bullieve in dispelling Bulloney.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

All this article shows is that there is no set scenario in a gunfight. Murphy rules here; anything can happen and likely will.

The .40S&W cartridge is a powerful and effective round when chosen in well designed and proven configurations. But the fact of the matter is, nothing is set in stone and anything is open to cause and effect. Training (for consistency and confidence in fire), gun choice (for shooter delivery of rounds to target), and load selection (for the optimum chance of stopping an assailant) are all part of the equation. What took place in this article is more along the lines of the exception as opposed to the rule. I would venture that several well placed .40S&W 165 grain HST's or 165 grain #53970 Gold Dots are going to put Mr. BG on the ground in pretty quick order.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

The story in this article is another reason to practice some Mozambique Drills.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> All this article shows is that there is no set scenario in a gunfight. Murphy rules here; anything can happen and likely will.
> 
> The .40S&W cartridge is a powerful and effective round when chosen in well designed and proven configurations. But the fact of the matter is, nothing is set in stone and anything is open to cause and effect. Training (for consistency and confidence in fire), gun choice (for shooter delivery of rounds to target), and load selection (for the optimum chance of stopping an assailant) are all part of the equation. What took place in this article is more along the lines of the exception as opposed to the rule. I would venture that several well placed .40S&W 165 grain HST's or 165 grain #53970 Gold Dots are going to put Mr. BG on the ground in pretty quick order.


Well I think this is what the author is trying to get across. Get the best equipment you can, but don't just rely solely on that.


----------

